#   >   Goblin_Gaga >  ... >    ...

## Svet@k

,  !
      .
   ;  -  !
     .
   ,  .
     .
  ,   , ,       !
      ,      !
      .
  , , .
        ,   ...
     ,      !!
   ;        .
     ,  ,   .
   -   ;
  ,    ,    ,   -  !!!


  - !

----------

